# Returning to the hobby



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am returning to the Shrimp hobby after a couple of years away. I am going
to bring in some Fancy Red Tigers, Sunset Tigers, maybe a few different types that are not here yet to see if I can breed them.

Will be covering the Western area of Ontario...Burlington, Hamilton, Guelph, and Miss. 

Should be exciting, Ive missed it.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Awesome ... we need more in the West end.

Harry


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im going to try these out for starters...had them before but lost them due to the move to other city.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

welcome back! If you get your fancy reds going and eventually have some for sale let me know! I had about 15 from Flip Aquatics at one point that I ordered to a PO box and snuck over the border .... but something wiped out that tank before I had enough to start moving the colony to other tanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. I was thinking I could probably host a Shrimp meeting in my Condo party room too. Get some of the remaining shrimp people in the West here back into the fold.

I have a contact now in the US that I can get some top quality Shrimps from
and will look into bringing in what people are looking for. So if anyone is looking for something specific let me know.

Im going to try to provide a better quality of Shrimp from Breeders in the US and not the Indonesian culls that have been coming in recently.

Let me know what you are looking for and I will try to find it for you at a reasonable price.

Just starting this so bear with me on timetable, Im setting up the tanks now so within the month of April should be ready to rock and roll.

SHRIMPS R US


----------

